# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Kuki (Mitsuku), AIML chatbot, Pandorabots, Inc., Oakland, California, USA

## Airicist

Pandorabots, Inc.

Website - kuki.ai

pandorabots.com/kuki
kuki.bot
mitsuku.com

youtube.com/kukiai

facebook.com/kukiaiofficial

instagram.com/kuki_ai

Kuki AI on Wikipedia

Developer - Steve Worswick

It is a five-time Loebner Prize winner (in 2013, 2016, 2017, 2018 , 2019).

----------


## Airicist

Mitsuku vs Cleverbot - AI (Artificial Intelligence) chatbot showdown

Apr 4, 2017




> Mitsuku takes on two cheeky Cleverbots in our latest experiment. As with our other experiments, we pipe the ouput from multiple Chatterbots to each other to generate dialogue. Mitsuku is specialised in trained responses whereas Cleverbot is trained by interactions with the public. 
> 
> We will likely be moving away from Cleverbot in the future with a desire to focus on Tensorflow RNN chatbots for a more accurate depiction of the pinnacle of conversational AI development.

----------


## Airicist

"Pandorabots Challenges the Tech Giants:
An open invitation for Conversational AIs to compete in Bot Battle"

October 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Bores: AI-powered awkward first date"

by Jane Wakefield
November 2, 2020

----------

